# ROLAND SP-300v Cutstudio print command gets deleted everytime



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey,

I have the SP300v but am using it for cutting only.
The problem is that when i send the CUT only print it gets ignored.

this happens

1) CTRL + P pressed and selected CUT ONLY in propertines
2) Print is sent
3) SP300-V displays now processing and blinks

4) Now nothing happens
[The print command gets deleted then automatically]



Please can some one guide me.
The TEST CUT is running PERFECTLY.
If i sent the PRINT command to PRINT then its prints.
But when send to CUT. It does the above.


Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd assume your using Versaworks to control the printer and that you have the Roland cut color applied to your design? 

The Versacamm will not cut without the cut color being applied to the border of your graphic.....that's what the software reads to cut.

Hope this helps...


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> I'd assume your using Versaworks to control the printer and that you have the Roland cut color applied to your design?
> 
> The Versacamm will not cut without the cut color being applied to the border of your graphic.....that's what the software reads to cut.
> 
> Hope this helps...



Thank you for your response.
I have a few questions form your reply.

I bought this machine 2nd hand for cutting use only. 
I am not using the versaworks as i cannot find it on the internet and only found the updates.
NO USE

I am using the Roland CUTSTUDIO
[ By the way i go it to work. i dont know what fiddling i did. But its working}

1) What is the CUT color significance. I mean i desing crops in corel and copy them to roland cutstudio. Does the out line has to be defined too ?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

sarimnadeem said:


> Thank you for your response.
> I have a few questions form your reply.
> 
> I bought this machine 2nd hand for cutting use only.
> ...


I understand.....to get the full benefit of your printer/cutter you will at some point have to buy Roland's Versaworks, it's the only way you will get the correct vinyl profiles loaded that the machine will recognize which controls the amount of ink lay'd down and heater settings, etc.

When you use Versaworks the software will only recognize the cut color (supplied with your Versaworks cd) it basicall is a color added to the pallet of Corel, Photoshop, Illustrator that you use to define a cut line in your graphic.

Without Versaworks IMHO you have a very expensive cutter that a GX24 could do the same job, for a lot less investment.....if possable I would try to contact the folks that sold you the Versacamm and see if they have the CD that came with it....it could save you a lot of $$$ in the long run.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> I understand.....to get the full benefit of your printer/cutter you will at some point have to buy Roland's Versaworks, it's the only way you will get the correct vinyl profiles loaded that the machine will recognize which controls the amount of ink lay'd down and heater settings, etc.
> 
> When you use Versaworks the software will only recognize the cut color (supplied with your Versaworks cd) it basicall is a color added to the pallet of Corel, Photoshop, Illustrator that you use to define a cut line in your graphic.
> 
> ...




Thanks 

So VersaWorks cant be just downloaded free. Or can i get it from a friend. Or is there an issue of serial numbers of the machine too.


Thanks alot once again


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

sarimnadeem said:


> Thanks
> 
> So VersaWorks cant be just downloaded free. Or can i get it from a friend. Or is there an issue of serial numbers of the machine too.
> 
> ...


Nope...at least not a legit version, like all software in the USA (for the most part) it's copyrighted and would require you to pay to get it. Since you own a Versacamm you might contact Roland and give them the serial number off your machine and ask for a deal or free copy, couldn't hurt to ask.

I don't know of any freeware or third party software that works with the Versacamm as far as printing, the cutting aspect as you have found should work with a lot of different programs as long as you have a driver that will work.

All in all I would still contact the people you bought the printer from and see if they still have the disk, it should have been included in your deal unless it came from a leasing company or some other finance company that would have repossessed the printer....the manuals would also be nice to have.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> Nope...at least not a legit version, like all software in the USA (for the most part) it's copyrighted and would require you to pay to get it. Since you own a Versacamm you might contact Roland and give them the serial number off your machine and ask for a deal or free copy, couldn't hurt to ask.
> 
> I don't know of any freeware or third party software that works with the Versacamm as far as printing, the cutting aspect as you have found should work with a lot of different programs as long as you have a driver that will work.
> 
> ...



Yes i will defninitly try to get it from the people from whom ii bought it


Secondly i am having a huge problem with CUTSTUDIO
I cant seem to get the PRINT & CUT option
All are disabled.
What i want is that i should be able to print the PRINT along with registration points from my HP inkjet and then load it in the SP300v for cutting/
But its not happening 

The printing options are all disabled.

i might add that i wont be using this for printing as its a temporary solution and i dont have any inks 
plus i want an INK JET result and an SP-300v cut

Not a solvent SP300v print and cut


Thanks


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

sarimnadeem said:


> Yes i will defninitly try to get it from the people from whom ii bought it
> 
> 
> Secondly i am having a huge problem with CUTSTUDIO
> ...


Not going to work as far as I know, it's not possable for the Roland to read the registration marks from another printer because it's a function of the Versaworks software. 

Sorry, maybe someone with more knowledge would have a different answer but from what I know you won't get it to work that way.

I'd make that call and see if you could get the cd/manuals that should have come with your printer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

I am not sure if you can print and cut with a different printer. But the problem you are describing is not a hardware obstacle. It's a software one. You said you couldn't get the cutstudio program to use the print and cut function. I found that if you have a printer directly connected to your computer, all the greyed out options should be present. For some reason I am not able to get the print and cut function to work too if all my printers are networked. But works find if it is directly connected to my computer?

Once you fix the software problem, you can try it. But there is a high chance the hardware won't print and cut from another printer?

It's odd that you want an inkjet transfer instead of a solvent print and cut?
Solvent ink is a lot cheaper than inkjet inks most of the time. And maybe there is media that works the same as the inkjet light paper but in bigger rolls and with solvent inks? 
Media in rolls is normally cheaper than the individual sheets as well since less cutting involved so would save on labour costs?


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Rhinestones fun said:


> I am not sure if you can print and cut with a different printer. But the problem you are describing is not a hardware obstacle. It's a software one. You said you couldn't get the cutstudio program to use the print and cut function. I found that if you have a printer directly connected to your computer, all the greyed out options should be present. For some reason I am not able to get the print and cut function to work too if all my printers are networked. But works find if it is directly connected to my computer?
> 
> Once you fix the software problem, you can try it. But there is a high chance the hardware won't print and cut from another printer?
> 
> ...



You are right. but there are some internal issue owing to which i need to use inkjet.

I solved most of the issues.
Can you please me this

i installed the adobe illustrator 10 and its Rcutstdio plugin.
i cant seem to find it in the Adobe.
Its there in the installation folders/ plugins


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

sarimnadeem said:


> You are right. but there are some internal issue owing to which i need to use inkjet.
> 
> I solved most of the issues.
> Can you please me this
> ...


Illy 10 is pretty old, I am not sure where it would be on that version. But on my CS2 version, it's under windows. There's a cutstudio palette that opens up. You can set the registration marks in Illy using that palette. Hope this helps


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Rhinestones fun said:


> Illy 10 is pretty old, I am not sure where it would be on that version. But on my CS2 version, it's under windows. There's a cutstudio palette that opens up. You can set the registration marks in Illy using that palette. Hope this helps


I will try it with CSx

thnx alot


----------

